# welche reifen habt ihr bei dem scheiss wetter drauf ???



## trek 6500 (14. Dezember 2009)

....also , ich bin mit dem 2,25er und 2,4er nobby eig. sehr zufrieden . und der conti vertical in 2,3 tut bei regen ,  matsch ,  nassem laub - un d sogar schnee- auch gute dienste . fat albert hab ich runtergeschmissen , rollt sowas von sauschwer - und bei nässe hält er auch nicht das , was so viele versprochen haben .... greez , k.


----------



## scylla (14. Dezember 2009)

Die Nobbys gehen bei mir nur im Sommer. Nässe ist kein Problem, aber wenns glatt wird habe ich mit denen ein extremes Problem in den Kurven. Das liegt wahrscheinlich nicht mal so sehr an der Gummimischung sondern eher an der runden Form.

Ganz klasse finde ich die Muddy Marys an meinem Freerider. Die geben selbst auf einer festgetrampelten Schnee/Eisdecke noch ein bisschen Grip her. Leider gibt es die nur in 2.35 und 2.5. Passt also nicht in mein "normales" CC-Fully. Da sind schon die Nobbys in 2.25 an der Grenze. Deswegen weiß ich im Moment noch nicht so recht, was ich damit anstellen soll. Am ehesten wahrscheinlich Conti Rubber Queen... werde demnächst mal meinen Händler damit nerven.

Am Pendler-Flitzer habe ich mehr aus Faulheit noch Racing Ralphs drauf. Die haben mich heute morgen echt überrascht! Ich hatte ja schon ein bisschen Bammel, wie die sich im Wald auf Eis und Schnee verhalten. Ich bin kein einziges Mal weggerutscht, obwohl es manchmal schon recht glatt war. Jetzt lasse ich die doch noch ein bisschen länger drauf und werde die Sache mal beobachten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab für den Winter ein 2. Vorderrad mit Spikereifen dran, das ist schnell getauscht und hat super Grip, wenn´s eisig ist. Aber ich fahr ja nur bei schönem Wetter ;-)
Mir geht´s umgekehrt, bei mir ist der NN runtergeflogen, weil sowas von pannenanfälllig als UST Reifen, fahr jetzt Alberts und bin mit denen recht zufrieden, allerdings merkt man das Mehrgewicht schon, da hat TREK recht. :-( Aber UST ist besser als der normale.


----------



## Deleted168745 (15. Dezember 2009)

...war gestern 2 Std unterwegs und hatte die "normalen" Minion drauf..... super Grip - super Rolleigenschaft auf Schnee......

für ne Stufe Härter sind dann glaub ich Spike-Reifen-Pflicht


.......werde heute allerdings die Minion nochmal am Ochsenkopf testen...wünscht mir Glück


----------



## Votec Tox (15. Dezember 2009)

Nach vielen Schwalbe Varianten probiere ich gerade mal den Maxxis aus, vorn Minion und achtern Advantage. Finde auch, daß sie ordentlich Grip haben, jedoch auf Asphalt extrem viel Rollwiderstand! Oder habt Ihr nicht den Eindruck?

Eine Frage zu Spikes:
Wenn man keinen zweiten Satz Laufräder hat und somit nicht dauernd wechseln kann, schreibt Schwalbe, daß man auf Ashalt sie auf 5 bar aufpunpen soll, dann würden sie nicht auf den Spikes rollen. Habt Ihr das mal probiert. Nur als Notlösung, mir ist schon klar, daß sie nicht für Asphalt gemacht sind. Ich denke über die Schwalbe Ice Spiker nach, hat Jemand damit Erfahrung?

Vielen Dank und Grüße!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab die Ice-Spiker. Ich bin 2 Winter mit denen in die Arbeit gefahren, war allerdings nicht weit. Das mit den 5 Bar wusste ich nicht, die Reifen haben´s trotzdem ausgehalten. Dafür ist es dann auch egal, wenn mal ne Eisplatte unter dem Schnee ist. Bei uns im Ort wird nicht besonders dolle geräumt. Aber klar, wenn ich jetzt 20km damit auf Asfalt fahren würde, würd ich mir auch eine Lösung überlegen. Kauf dir halt wenigstens für vorne dann ein 2. Laufrad, das ist nicht so teuer und bringt unglaublich viel. Die Reifen sind ja auch nicht billig, das hast dann schnell eingespart an Reifenverschleiß. Die Spikereifen halten aber schon lange, eine Klingel brauchst auf Asfalt dann auch nicht mehr, eher Ohrenstöpsel. Hab meine sicher schon 5 Jahre, bin aber auch kein Vielfahrer im Winter.


----------



## mangolassi (15. Dezember 2009)

Bei uns ist inzwischen der Boden halbwegs gefroren, da wären Minions wieder ganz angebracht. Im weicheren Matsch fahr ich ganz gern Highroller. Da der für die meisten Bodenverhältnisse hierzulande taugt, lass ich den den ganzen Winter drauf, auch wenn mal Schnee liegt. Aber dann fallen mir auch sofort andere Sportarten ein
Für richtigen Matsch hab ich noch den Swampthing, aber den fahr ich eigentlich nur im Bikepark, wenns schmierig wird.
Die Maxxis rollen schon nicht so toll, mir ist halt die Performance bergab am wichtigsten. Der Ardent soll besser rollen und auch sehr guten Gripp haben.


----------



## Female (15. Dezember 2009)

Mein Ganzjahres-Reifen ist eigentlich der 2.5er Swampthing.
Da mittlerweile aber Schnee liegt und das auch nicht gerade knapp, werde ich aufs Wochenende den Wetscream aufziehen. Asphalt ist damit aber definitiv nicht mehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## Bettina (15. Dezember 2009)

> Mein Ganzjahres-Reifen ist eigentlich der 2.5er Swampthing.


Und mich macht schon der 2,35 Swampthing müde...
Ich habe ihn für den Herbst/Winter an mein CC Fully dran gemacht, hinten Advantage.
Grip ist super!
Am HT habe ich jetzt Ardent und Ignitor drauf, letzterer weil er noch rumlag. Ist hinten im Schlamm nicht so doll, aber geht.

Fat Albert und Albert haben mir nicht gefallen, ich fand sie kippelig und auf nassen Wurzeln allen Maxxis, die ich habe, unterlegen.
Gruß Bettina


----------



## trek 6500 (15. Dezember 2009)

uuuppps - so viele unterschiedliche meinungen ... ich bin ein bisschen auf der suche nach der eierleg. wollmilchsau ... nicht ZU schwer , nicht ZU teuer , nicht breiter als 2,3-  guten grip . seitenhalt . und rollen sollen sie auch noch .... verdammt schwer . der conti vertical ist eine möglichkeit , der baut aber extrem schmal - was auf´m enduro weniger gut ausschaut (ja , muss auch fürs auge stimmen - hehe ) ... 
den ardent wollte ich auch mal versuchen .... in welchen breiten gibts denn den ?


----------



## mangolassi (15. Dezember 2009)

Ein gutes Maxxis-Lexikon findest du bei den Silberfischen. Vorsicht es wird unübersichtlich!
Beachten sollte man, dass die neueren Reifen Advantage und Ardent deutlich breiter ausfallen als die alten und eher mit Schwalbe vergleichbar sind. 

Also Ardent F60 in 2,25 könnte deinen Anforderungen entsprechen. 2,4 wenn du es etwas breiter magst. Das entspricht in Gewicht und Breite etwa dem 2,5er Highroller, der hat dann mehr Gripp und Rollwiderstand.

Die Klassiker wie Minion und Highroller sind in 2,35 eher einen Tick schmaler als ein 2,25er Nobby Nic.



> Mein Ganzjahres-Reifen ist eigentlich der 2.5er Swampthing.



Schade dass es den nicht mit Freeride Karkasse gibt, die DH Karkasse brauch ich bei weichem Schlamm nicht unbedingt, aber da komm ich keinen Berg mit hoch (ohne Lift).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jennfa (15. Dezember 2009)

Mir ist bergab wichtiger als bergauf, sollte aber noch gut fahrbar sein. Touren definiert ja auch jeder anders. Die Geschwindigkeit bergauf ist mir nicht sooooooo wichtig, solange ich ankomme und einige Kilometer und hm fahren kann ist alles gut . Meine Touren beinhalten viele Trails die ich auch im Winter gerne schnell fahre . Ich möchte mich bergab nicht durch die Reifen "bremsen" lassen . Bergauf sind das natürlich Welten zum NN, bergab aber auch . Bei nem schweren Bike fällt das aber nicht mehr ins Gewicht.

Im Herbst/Winter: MM 2,35, vorne GG (geht wohl auch bis -9°C). Bei richtigem Schlamm kommt der auch an seine Grenzen, da würde ich auch gern mal den Swampthing vorne testen, da man den wohl auch noch bergauf einigermaßen fahren kann. Für Touren reicht mir aber eigentlich auch der MM. Bergauf finde ich sie auch in Ordnung. Das Bike ist ja eh etwas schwerer weshalb ich bergauf sowieso schon kein CC Tempo an den Tag lege. Für Touren genau das richtige im Winter!

Ich bin vorher Adv/Ardent in 2,4 gefahren, die waren auch gut, allerdings ist die jetzige Kombi bei matschigeren Bedingungen besser. Den Seitenhalt der Reifen fand ich aber sehr gut. Wenn sie rutschen sind sie gut zu kontrollieren. Ist auch ein wenig geschmacksache denke ich.

Vielleicht hilft dir diese Tabelle ein bisschen weiter , nur so zum Überblick

http://www.silberfische.net/maxxis.html


Hier der Ardent: gibts auch in 2,25.

http://www.silberfische.net/maxxis_fr_ardent.html

Grüße Jenna

Edit: da war jemand schneller .


----------



## Female (15. Dezember 2009)

Gerade noch eingefallen:
Trotz anfänglicher Skepsis hat mich übrigens auch der Ignitor in 2.35 gerade bei nassen Bedingungen sehr überzeugt.


----------



## Chaotenkind (15. Dezember 2009)

Tja, und ich hab auch gedacht, hier hat jemand den ultimativen Winterreifen für Eis, Schnee, Matsch und Asphalt. Conti hat im Treckingbereich was mit eingearbeitetem Granulat in ner Breite von 1,9. Keiner Erfahrung damit? Die sollen fast so gut wie Reifen mit Spikes sein, ich wollte es aber nicht ausprobieren bei Liste 65 Öcken pro Stück. Viel Geld, wenn es nix ist. Und Treckingreifen im Gelände? Hm. Schwalbes Winterreifen hab ich mir auch schon angesehen. Die Version mit Spikes in der kompletten Lauffläche und die mit Spikes nur im Seitenbereich. Ich bin da hin- und hergerissen. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den letztgenannten? 

Bin bis jetzt immer die Nobbys v/h in 2,1 auch im Winter gefahren. War ok solange man nicht auf Eisplatten kam. Dann gab es schon spontane Schweißausbrüche, zum Glück bis jetzt aber keine Stürze.


----------



## scylla (15. Dezember 2009)

Sind eigentlich alle Maxxis Reifen "schmäler" gebaut? Ardent hab ich schon gelesen, aber wie siehts mit dem Swampthing aus?
Da es hier so viele positive Meinungen zum Swampthing und Ardent gibt, würde ich die Kombi (Swamp vorne, Ardent hinten) eigentlich gerne mal probieren, aber ich weiß halt nicht, welche Größe ich nehmen soll.
Vorne gibts eigentlich weniger Probleme, aber hinten ist wegen der Bike- Geometrie bei einem 2.25er Nobby Nick Schluss. Und auf den Felgen sehen die Nobbys auch schon recht grenzwertig aus...
Könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen?


----------



## Deleted168745 (15. Dezember 2009)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Finde auch, daß sie ordentlich Grip haben, jedoch auf Asphalt extrem viel Rollwiderstand! Oder habt Ihr nicht den Eindruck?



.....um Asphalt mach ich sowieso nen grossen Bogen....nunja, manchmal kommt man nich drumrum wenn kein Lift da is.....dann sollte sich aber wenigstens die Abfahrt lohnen


----------



## Bettina (15. Dezember 2009)

Hi Scylla,
ich habe 17 mm Felgen und den Swampthing in 2,35. Das geht sehr gut. Die ETRTO Angabe auf www.silberfische.net zeigt die Breite in mm und das kommt sehr gut hin. Miß deine Reifen mal aus und vergleiche dann.
Hinten habe ich wie gesagt den Advantage (ERTRO 53-559 mit 550 gr).
Gruß Bettina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mangolassi (15. Dezember 2009)

hi scylla, 
einen genauen Vergleich habe ich nur beim Highroller, der ist in 2,35 einen ganz kleinen (bei meinem XC Hardtail den entscheidenden) Tick schmaler als NN 2,25, bei deutlich mehr Grip. Ardent weiß ich leider nicht genau.
Der Swampthing ist schon arg schmal, selbst in 2,5.


----------



## scylla (15. Dezember 2009)

@Bettina & mangolassi
Danke! Dann werde ich mir den Swampy mal in 2.35 holen. Ardent/Advantage... bin noch am überlegen... entscheidet sich dann wahrscheinlich beim "Sichttest".


----------



## trhaflhow (16. Dezember 2009)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> ...war gestern 2 Std unterwegs und hatte die "normalen" Minion drauf..... super Grip - super Rolleigenschaft auf Schnee......
> 
> für ne Stufe Härter sind dann glaub ich Spike-Reifen-Pflicht
> 
> ...



welchen minion?
der st 40( oder 42 habs gerade nicht im kopf- also der weiche gummi) soll ja bei nässe super sein aber unter 5° ungeeignet.

bei mir gibts nur noch felle auf die tourenski


----------



## Deleted168745 (16. Dezember 2009)

...also wo ich gestern runtergefahren bin..hatte es am "Gipfel" ca minus 7 Grad...; ich bin ausschliesslich auf gefrorenem Schnee gefahren...kann dem Reifen da etz nix vorwerfen..; mich hat eher gewundert dass die FiveTen-Sohle hart wurde.....und meine Daumen


----------



## faraketrek (16. Dezember 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Tja, und ich hab auch gedacht, hier hat jemand den ultimativen Winterreifen für Eis, Schnee, Matsch und Asphalt. Conti hat im Treckingbereich was mit eingearbeitetem Granulat in ner Breite von 1,9. Keiner Erfahrung damit? Die sollen fast so gut wie Reifen mit Spikes sein, ich wollte es aber nicht ausprobieren bei Liste 65 Öcken pro Stück. Viel Geld, wenn es nix ist. Und Treckingreifen im Gelände? Hm.



Ich fahr die in 28" am Trekker. Hab ich mir als Alternative zum Sport Contact (Slick) für den Herbst/Winter zugelegt. Hat aber zu dem Kauf eines weiteren Satzes Spikereifen geführt ;-), hab mich gut hingelegt auf Eis. Von einem "Spikeeffekt" ist auf Eis nichts zu merken. Das einzig gute an den Reifen ist wohl, dass sie nicht so hart werden bei der Kälte, und trotzdem recht flott abrollen.
Ich würd mir die nicht aufs MTB aufziehen, die haben eher so ein Straßenprofil mit durchgehendem Mittelsteg. Ist vielleicht eher was für die Stadt im Winter.


----------



## Bergradlerin (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich fahre im Winter nur Singlespeed - und da ist ein Fat Albert drauf. Seitdem ich das Enduro habe, probiere ich damit herum - Big Betty flog gleich hochkant in den Keller, weil die nun wirklich nur für trockenes Geläuf taugt. Nobby flog hinterher, weil er mir zu schmal für den Panzer war und ich ihn mit gefährlich wenig Druck fahren musste, damit er auf nassen Wurzeln griff - am SSP allerdings war ich damit zufrieden. Also kommt er da auch wieder rauf! Jetzt kleiden die Felgen des Panzers ein Paar 2.35-er Muddy Mary. Ge-ni-al! Allerdings kann man auf Asphalt laut mitsummen... Rollwiderstand? Äh... Ja. Definitiv. Jede Menge. Ich werde fit sein wie ein Turnschuh, wenn ich im Frühjahr wieder auf mein leichtes CC-Bike klettere!


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. Dezember 2009)

> faraketrek schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich fahr die in 28" am Trekker. Hab ich mir als Alternative zum Sport Contact (Slick) für den Herbst/Winter zugelegt. Hat aber zu dem Kauf eines weiteren Satzes Spikereifen geführt ;-), hab mich gut hingelegt auf Eis. Von einem "Spikeeffekt" ist auf Eis nichts zu merken. Das einzig gute an den Reifen ist wohl, dass sie nicht so hart werden bei der Kälte, und trotzdem recht flott abrollen.
> ...


----------



## scylla (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab gestern noch einen kleinen Test gemacht, weil mich die Performance der Racing Ralphs schon einigermaßen überrascht hat. Also die Ralphs aufs CC-Fully gezogen und schön durch den Wald gebrettert. Heute morgen habe ich mir dann aufs gleiche Bike wieder die Nobbys gemacht und dieselbe Strecke nochmal gefahren.
Ergebnis: auf einer weichen Schneedecke sind die Nobbys leicht im Vorteil, aber wenn der Boden richtig schön hartgefroren ist, also mehr rutschig und vereist, machen sich die Racing Ralphs sogar richtig gut während die Nobbys in den Kurven regelmäßig total versagen. Also für den Weg zur Arbeit ist das eine echte Option (solange kein Neuschnee liegt). Für richtige Trails kommen aber trotzdem andere Reifen drauf


----------



## trek 6500 (16. Dezember 2009)

@bergradlerin : ..... was gibts schöneres , als das summen von mtb reifen im ohr - schmacht !! )))))


----------



## Bergradlerin (16. Dezember 2009)

Aber nicht, wenn man sich dabei den Wolf tritt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (16. Dezember 2009)

..stimmt , ein wenig rollen sollt e es schon ))


----------



## mtbbee (16. Dezember 2009)

Fahre momentan auf dem Stadtradl Spikes: vorne die alten noch nicht so abgefahrenen von der vergangenen Saison ein Nokian und hinten einen neuen von Schwalbe. Beide haben über 300 von den Nägeln. Macht zwar alles schwer, aber was solls, "trainiert" (soweit man davon überhaupt sprechen kann, mehr bzw. bleibe länger warm. Besonders Morgens bläst der Ostwind schon  kräftig entgegen.
Das Rad ist mit Nabendynamo und Nabenschaltung ist eh schon richtig schwer, da spielen die Spikes kaum noch eine Rolle. Heute früh waren die Teile schon wichtig, die vergangenen Tage eher nur just for fun.


----------



## Deleted168745 (16. Dezember 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> ..... - Big Betty flog gleich hochkant in den Keller, weil die nun wirklich nur für trockenes Geläuf taugt...


...Ochsenkopf...minus 8 Grad....der Minion rollt...(und der BigBetty vom Fotografen auch)


----------



## trek 6500 (16. Dezember 2009)

..geiles bild !! NEID !!!!


----------



## wilde_kerle (19. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
bei uns im Rheinland ist nun auch Schnee. Reifen v RocRon h NoNi. Irgendwie ist das nicht so optimal. Was meint ihr, was ich ändern sollte. Rollen sollte er schon halbwegs.

Gruß aus dem verschneiten Rheinland


----------



## ADO (19. Dezember 2009)

Wir im Schwarzwald fahren mit IceSpikerPro 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/583


----------



## Deleted 121321 (19. Dezember 2009)

wilde_kerle schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist das nicht so optimal. Was meint ihr, was ich ändern sollte. Rollen sollte er schon halbwegs.



Wie bei uns auch ... bin froh das die Conti Race King so viel Grip haben, die vielen Stollen sind kein Problem im Schnee oder auf gefrorenem Boden. Auf glatten Eis dagegen ists natürlich wie mit jedem Reifen. Katastrophe. Sind die Spike Reifen auf Straße wirklich so laut?


----------



## tombrider (20. Dezember 2009)

SirLancelot schrieb:


> Sind die Spike Reifen auf Straße wirklich so laut?



Ja.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (20. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin die letzten Tage und heute mit meinem Stadrad und Schwalbe Marathon Supreme gefahren. Die Dinger sehen aus wie Semi-Slicks, insofern würde ich sagen es sind keine idealen Winterreifen 
Aber so richtig Glatteis gibt es hier auch nur wenn es Abends regnet und über Nacht unter 0 Grad wird.
Bei -15 Grad und dünner Schneeschicht mit Streu zwischendrin, da fährt es sich so noch ganz gut.
Mal sehen was der Januar dann bringt...
Die Marathon Winter (mit Spikes) habe ich bisher nie ernsthaft gebraucht, werde sie wohl verkaufen!
Für die gemütliche Fahrt zur Arbeit völlig überdimensioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (20. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin heute mit dem Singlespeed und Slicks (!) über frischen Pulverschnee gefahren. Geil! Aber man kann mit Fug und Recht behaupten, dass das Fahren ohne jeden Grip die Fahrtechnik schult...


----------



## Bergradlerin (20. Dezember 2009)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Die Marathon Winter (mit Spikes) habe ich bisher nie ernsthaft gebraucht, werde sie wohl verkaufen!



Wenn Du sie hergibst, denk bitte an mich! In unseren Breiten braucht man sowas...


----------



## Stinkewutz (21. Dezember 2009)

So Ich ach da mal mit.Wenns blos Schnee und Matsch hat hab ich VR nen INTENSE 2.5 drauf und HR ne MUDDY MARRY 2.35!
Und bei Eis nen Schwalbe Spikereifen mit etwa 300Spikes an VR+HR.Blos die Anfahrt auf der Strasse is recht laut und er kann wegrutschen.Aber sobald im Wald bisch kannst es Krachen lassen.Soll ja bald wieder Regnen und dann wieder Kalt werden.Des werd a Spass.


----------



## GT-Sassy (21. Dezember 2009)

Maxxis Medusa in 26x1.8"


----------



## spykie (29. Dezember 2009)

mangolassi schrieb:


> Ein gutes Maxxis-Lexikon findest du bei den Silberfischen. Vorsicht es wird unübersichtlich!
> Beachten sollte man, dass die neueren Reifen Advantage und Ardent deutlich breiter ausfallen als die alten und eher mit Schwalbe vergleichbar sind.
> 
> Also Ardent F60 in 2,25 könnte deinen Anforderungen entsprechen. 2,4 wenn du es etwas breiter magst. Das entspricht in Gewicht und Breite etwa dem 2,5er Highroller, der hat dann mehr Gripp und Rollwiderstand.
> ...



Servus!
Meist Du vielleicht den hier:http://www.boardx.de/maxxis-swampthing-26x235-p-38227.html
Gruß


----------



## Matze 82 (2. Januar 2010)

Hi,

ich fahr auf meinem All Mountain das ganze Jahr über MM 2.35 vorne in GG hinten TC.
Heute bei Schnee und glätte weit unter 2 bar.Super gripp, die pelle wird so platt gedrückt, das sogar die Seitenstollen einen Abdruck im schnee hinterlassen.

Überragend, gibt nur als bessere Variante nen Spikereifen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (15. Januar 2010)

...war gestern und vorgestern im relativ hohen schnee unterwegs . am ersten tag mit 2,25 er nobbys - es war eine recht rutschige sache - fast kein grip - man musste dauernd konzentriert sein ..
am nächsten tag mit anderem bike und conti explorer vertical - SUUUUPER grip , kein rutschen , kein schwimmen - ich bin echt  begeisert !!! hab die 2,3 er version drauf !!! bei schnee nur noch den !! greez , kati


----------



## Fie (30. Januar 2010)

Ich muß jetzt noch mal nachfragen: Wie sind die Bezeichungen 2,3 etc zu verstehen und woher weiß ich, welcher Reifen bei mir drauf paßt?
Ich denke, dass 2,3 die Breite ist... aber dann hört es auch schon auf.

Grüßle

Micha


----------



## scylla (30. Januar 2010)

was draufpasst, kommt auf die felgen(innen)breite an. googel einfach mal die etrto dimension von deiner felge. die zweite zahl sollte die innenbreite sein. 
z.B. 559 x 17c hätte eine Breite von 17mm

damit kannst du dann rausfinden, bis zu welcher max. reifenbreite deine felge zugelassen ist. bei 17mm ist das z.B. dann ca. 2.1 (reifengröße)

PS: hast du meine PN bekommen?


----------



## Fie (30. Januar 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> PS: hast du meine PN bekommen?



Ja und habe dir gestern Abend eine SMS geschickt


----------



## scylla (30. Januar 2010)

ok, dann schau ich gleich mal nach.... das kommt davon, wenn das handy immer aus ist


----------



## Veloce (1. Februar 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ...war gestern und vorgestern im relativ hohen schnee unterwegs . am ersten tag mit 2,25 er nobbys - es war eine recht rutschige sache - fast kein grip - man musste dauernd konzentriert sein ..
> am nächsten tag mit anderem bike und conti explorer vertical - SUUUUPER grip , kein rutschen , kein schwimmen - ich bin echt  begeisert !!! hab die 2,3 er version drauf !!! bei schnee nur noch den !! greez , kati




Den NN mußte schon mit wenig Luft ( max 2 bar ) fahren damit er im
Schnee halbwegs streßfrei zu fahren ist .
Ich war gestern mit 2.35 Minion FR Version (Faltreifen) unterwegs .
Spurtreu , sehr guter Grip   kein Vergleich zum NN .
Die Freerideversion hat zudem noch ein passables Gewicht und deutlich
günstiger als NN ist er auch .
Die Maxxis Testreihe werde ich sicherlich noch erweitern.


----------

